# The best mag loader ever?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, after extensive research and testing, the answer is a definite yes. I am talking about the UpLULA Universal Pistol magazine loader. After selling my XD and accessories, which included a pretty good loader, I was in great need of good mag loader as my thumbs just can't take the beating of tight mag springs.

I went to three pretty big gun stores, and not one of them had a mag loader that would fit my Kahr. Plus, all they had were those cheap lever depressing things that didn't look that good anyway. 

So, I did what I always do when I can't find something locally. I google the hell out of the subject, then go to eBay for gratification. In this case, I found a gun shop in Detroit of all places that had what I was looking for. It is not usually the case when expectations exceed the hype, but this time they did. 

If you are looking for a superior product, you should give this bad boy a good look. It is not cheap, I paid $32.00 delivered, but it is a solid piece of gear that will last a long time. It is made in Israel, and they know something about guns, so I think I have made a very wise purchase.

This mag loader is just the coolest accessory I could imagine for my small stable of guns. Now I can spend more time shooting and less time loading. :mrgreen:


----------

